# BAGRS on the water - sternwheeler



## Brooks (Jan 2, 2008)

I built a small paddlewheel boat, based on the Yukon steamer A.J.Goddard. The motor, boiler, and chain drive are all based on BAGRS practice. My thanks to Mike Martin, BAGRS designer, for creating such a versitile power platform. The model will be a Christmas present for a 2nd grader and his dad (both live steamers with a Roundhouse 24)). If we get a break in the weather, we will steam on the Gallatin River, here in Bozeman, Montana. Otherwise, it's "To the dog's pool" per the test run on video .


Build log, photos, and a short video here:


http://www.rcgroups.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1153159


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

That looks like a lot of fun. It ought to run like a champ, once the Montana pond thaw out that is. I did something like that when I was a kid. The motor was built up from K&S hobby tubing. The flywheel was a faucet handle. The boiler was a length of copper pipe, soft soldered ends. It ran great until some jerk on a hydroplane ran it over.

Please post some video

Bob


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Cool Boat!

I dont mean to take away anything from Mike Martin and the "Bagrs Basic"..because im a big fan..
but really the Midwest boiler kit is originally *meant* for steam powered boat models! 
it was Mike Martin who first adapted the kit _from_ boat [/i]to[/i] train use! 
so really, using the Midwest kit for a boat is "pre-bagrs basic".. 
reverting back to its intended purpose..

that bit of nit-picky history aside, its a neat steam powered boat.









scot


----------



## jlinde (Jan 2, 2008)

Really neat! Also nice to see some cross-pollination between mls and rcgroups.


----------



## Brooks (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks guys . There are a couple videos' urls over in the rcgroups thread. They are just of cruising around a kiddie pool, as it was too cold to try outdoor ops. Just waiting for a warm spell, there are still a couple potential cruise sites, mostly ice free - what's ice to a Yukon steamer, eh? I"d like to say that the ceramic burner was very easy to make, and works very well. We raise steam in 1-1:30 when filling the boiler with room temp water, and only need 2:30 when filling it with 35degF water. Anyone wanting more performance out of the Midwest boiler (for boats or BAGRS) will be pleased with a homemade ceramic burner (Many Thanks to David Wegmuller for his work developing an easy-to-make design).


----------



## rwjenkins (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Scottychaos on 27 Dec 2009 06:01 PM 
Cool Boat!

I dont mean to take away anything from Mike Martin and the "Bagrs Basic"..because im a big fan..
but really the Midwest boiler kit is originally *meant* for steam powered boat models! 


True, but it was originally intended to be directly coupled to a screw propeller. The BAGRS part comes in with the reduction gearing and chain drive powering a transverse axle, only in this case the drive wheel has paddles instead of flanges.


----------



## msimpson (Jan 5, 2009)

Hi Brooks, 

I don't know whether to be more impressed with your creative design or with your willingness to brave a Montana winter to run it! 

While I was born in Bozeman, we left around 1956 -- My father's complaint involved being butt-deep in snow and on horseback at the time. The only time I've been back, I got hit with Mount St. Helens ash and then snowed on at the end on May. My cousins would say "all part of moving West," but Papa figured a better reason to move South. 

The group I am in runs steam boats as well as trains. Bob Pope and Sal Martocci have built and bashed a number of steamboats, typically involving great post-construction fiddling -- You seem to be well along in this process. (My own Cheddar Claire ran well out of the box -- no fiddling required.) i think this is the first live steam paddle-wheeler I've seen -- very nicely done. 

Congratulations and best regards, Mike 

P.S. Thanks for the lesson on making ceramic burners. I am not sure that the slotted Ruby burner tube is necessary -- it may be sufficient to spill the air/gas mixture into the space below the ceramic layer, but there is no arguing with success. I particularly appreciate the details of drilling and carving the ceramic brick.

Thanks, Mike


----------



## Brooks (Jan 2, 2008)

A long and a short video of shakedown cruise on duck pond here: 
http://www.rcgroups.com/forums/showt...php?p=13974543


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Brooks
Enjoy steamboats, nothing better than a cruise down the river...


----------



## Brooks (Jan 2, 2008)

Sorry the video url did not copy correctly, try this one:


http://www.rcgroups.com/forums/showthread.php?p=13831276 
=============
Hi Mike, thanks . The slots of the Ruby poker are not required, as you mentioned. I just used the Ruby's poker because it saved me having to make something to mix the gas and air . I believe John's steam tramp just discharges the gas/air mix directly into the ceramic holder (he used fittings from a dismantled torch).


John's tramp:

http://www.rcgroups.com/forums/showthread.php?t=717385


----------



## Brooks (Jan 2, 2008)

More videos have been posted, for those interested in Montana steamboating. The Goddard continues to run well, and has proved to be quite maneuverable. 
http://www.rcgroups.com/forums/showthread.php?p=13909818 


I've also started a thread listing performance of Maccsteam horizontal marine boilers with Graham Scotch Yoke and Twin engines: 
http://www.rcgroups.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1216529


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Brooks 
Your post has us looking ahead for our first Regatta in May at the Chesapeake Maritime Museum. We will pull up the anchor on the Fung Shuey steam boat:



















Sailing the high seas is such a delight cruising the water ways with nothing to determine our track other than the wind and currents!


----------



## Brooks (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice, Charles. Reminds me of Victorian era yachts. Is she powered by a Saito engine and boiler? I have their 4 cyl. V, but have never done anything but run it on the bench a number of years ago.


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Brooks
Yes, Saito powered on this and our other engines. Speaking of V4 we are running it in the Seguin:









The Fung Shuey had a route from NYC to New Orleans. It was to travel to Orient but with change of ownership stayed in the North American waters.


----------



## Dan Pantages (Jan 2, 2008)

Fung Shuey, I've not seen it spelled that way. Being in Vancouver, BC, having the second largest China town outside of China, I have only seen it spelled Feng Shui. It is a beautiful model.


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Dan
The ship was build in the NYC ship yard for the purpose sailing the Oriental trade routes but when sold kept along the Altantic and Gulf of Mexico. Here is a bit of ancient culture:
Fung Shuey means- wind and water as associated with superstitious feeling of good fortunate or luck in proportion to the topographical surroundings. 


History of American Steam Navigation 


Fung Shuey 


Business & Fung Shuey 



The steam "clipper ship" was 1864 sold for a New York - New Orleans service.

Here is a newspaper clipping:

July 30, 1864
FROM NEW-ORLEANS.; Arrival of the Fung Shuey With Dates to the 21st Instant. Rebel Accounts of Forrest's Expedition. GEN. SICKLES. REMOVAL OF JUDGE HANDLIN. GEN. DICK TAYLOR. THE CONVENTION. 

By the arrival of the steamer Fung Shuey here, yesterday, we have New-Orleans files to the 21st instant. The news is not of special interest. The of the 19th, Picayune contains a batch of rebel reports, chiefly from Mississippi, a portion of which we reproduce. 




NEW-ORLEANS, Thursday, Nov. 2.1865


The steamer Fung Shucy, from New-York, arrived to-day. On 27th ult., 89 miles east of Beaufort, N.C., she fell in with the steamer Chase, from New-York to Savaunah, with her ensign union down, hoisted by the purser when the Captain was below. The Chase met with a heavy gale on the 23d; her hull was full of water, her fires put out and her engines stopped; the passengers bailed her. The Captain reported her tight and sound, with plenty of coal and provisions. 


The Fung Shuey also reports between Jupiter Inlet and Cape Florida, picked up in a small boat Capt. APPLEMAN and four of the crew of the schooner Minnie, of Mystic, for Key West, lost in the heavy gale of the 23d, off Jupiter Inlet, From Hillsboro Inlet to Saltboro Light-house the Fung Shuey passed ashore with masts standing two brigs and one ship, and the wrecks of five vessels sunk dismasted. 

Brooks
The Fung Shuey and Seguin model share another common item, along with Saito steam power both are built from the same Midwest hull (Fung Shuey have been modified and lengthen) wood plank on plank.


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Delete....duplicated- duh


----------



## Dan Pantages (Jan 2, 2008)

I just haven’t seen Feng Shui spelt Fung Shuey. I thought it might be an American spelling but the book you show is British. When you put Fung Shuey in Google and search, it comes up “Did you mean: feng shui means”. I suspected an Americanization of Feng Shui used as the boat name, but of course, that doesn’t explain the use of this spelling in the book unless it’s a Europeanized version of Feng Shui and again that’s what the boat builder used. Still, it’s a very nice model of a very classic designed yacht.


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Dan Pantages on 26 Mar 2010 09:25 AM 
I just haven’t seen Feng Shui spelt Fung Shuey. I thought it might be an American spelling but the book you show is British. When you put Fung Shuey in Google and search, it comes up “Did you mean: feng shui means”. I suspected an Americanization of Feng Shui used as the boat name, but of course, that doesn’t explain the use of this spelling in the book unless it’s a Europeanized version of Feng Shui and again that’s what the boat builder used. Still, it’s a very nice model of a very classic designed yacht. 
Dan
Probably so....Feng Shui or Fung Shuey probably like in any culture and given era as per word usage, linguistics/lingo, expression and translation (in Texas- "I was barn in Texas." or " I modem down out yonder.") That's the best I can figger...
pronunciation: /ˌfʌŋˈʃweɪ/ _fung-SHWAY_,[1] formerly /ˈfʌŋʃuː.i/ _FUNG-sh*oo*-ee_;[2] Chinese: 




The ship is a pleasure to watch flowing along with the current, the Feng Shui/Fung Shuey, as it cruises past!


----------



## Brooks (Jan 2, 2008)

A remarkable build, to match an interesting history, thanks, Charles. I am going to post a url to this site over on the Live Steam boating forum in rcgroups.com. You are of course welcome to comment on your live steam experience over there, I am sure the members would be most appreciative.


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Brooks
Thanks, I do get over to the site occasionally-some great boats there. I enjoyed your build and the videos.


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Charles: Thanks for posting those pictures.. Absolutely gorgeous vessels.

vr


----------

